# getting a wider back



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

as most people agree,a wide back looks good,

has anyone got any good tips for training back,

and what they reckon is the best exercise for building the back.

steve


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi mate,

Like I have said before, the back is the basis to a good physique. When I train heavy, I blitz my back atleast twice a week. Barbell rows with palms in, helps tighten the biceps but really pulls on the lower and mid back while toning the lats.

These are hard to get the technique right, but if you get these done right, and combine them with wide bar low rows you are on to a winner. I went on a 6 week training plan that really helped develop a wider back.

Whats your opinion anyways mate?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

I train back one week for width (lat pulldowns pull ups etc) then the next week I go for depth (bent over rows seated rows etc)

Ive trained like this for the last year or so asthis is how my training partner trains and as hes a former mr Britain I followed his teachings lol!

It really works though as it works different areas of the back and gives them a decent length of recovery time resulting in more growth my back is the part of my body im most proud of sometimes in the gym I catch a reflection of my back in the mirror in front of me and thnk man whos that dude with the big lats? then I realise its me lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

i start with deadlifts,then do alot of heavy rows,inners and outers,i still consider my back very strong,its just that i want more width,especially in the middle.i also forgot t bar rows aswell,whats you r opinions on these?


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey mate,

You know what may seem a bit harsh, but you might want to try a double back routine a week. On a Monday and Thrusday, on a 4-6 week cycle. 2 weeks for width and then the remainder for depth, this always helps.

Isolation exercises are also good, but my favorite would be getting the real squeeze out of every rep and holding on that little bit longer. Negatives! they are the best for growth!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2004)

cheers 4 the replys guys


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

My back routine looks something like this, i only do back once a week

Lat pull downs

Seated cable row

Inverted flyes

Specialised lower back machine at our gym

Dead lifts

I do 3 sets each with 12-10-8 reps increasing the weight.

Hope it helps

Ian


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

how come u do the deadlifts last ian?

ive always done them first.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

deadlifts should be done first, would you do squats last on a leg day??


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

I think Ian is right doing deadlifts last. This is because if you do your other excercises first all the muscles are tired and the deadlift will use all your back muscles legs and traps. So they are all preexhasted. Doing them last will guarentee that you have a really deep ache in the back the next day.

I have always found it good. Obviously you will not do so much weight at the end but this doent matter. You will also find you are more warmed up making injury less likely.

And yes I would squat at the end of my workout sometimes, especially front squats, give it a try.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

do what you feel is right of course but to me this is not good advice, take it as only my opinion though

an aching muscle does not always mean you have trained a muscle correctly and to its full potential


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

no that is true, but in the 15 years I have been bodybuilding I havent met many bodybuilders who are happy with their workouts unless they ache the next day.If I dont ache from a workout then I dont think I have stressed the muscle enough.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

i agree with you on the aching the next day gridrunner,

but i dont think i could squat and deadlift as much if i done these last,

im currently bulking so im after mass,and by doing them first i can do alot of weight with good form.

do u find your strength on the sqauts,deadlifts etc

goes down much by doing them last,and how much it goes down if it does?

steve


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

basically you train compounds first and then isolations if any


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

i couldnt aggree with u more


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

steve said:


> how come u do the deadlifts last ian?
> 
> ive always done them first.


Sorry mate, been away for a while, mostly because i pretty much hate the exercise and usually leave it till last, i dont really do them in an order to be honest i just do each exercise as the machine becomes available most of the time :wink:


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

simzy said:


> deadlifts should be done first, would you do squats last on a leg day??


 :lol: Yeah i do that too :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

bump from a long time ago, still relevant...


----------

